# Casey



## temper (Feb 26, 2007)

After a long illness, we lost our best friend Casey this afternoon. From the day we first brought her home nine years ago until this morning, she was our constant companion and buddy, welcoming us every day with a wagging tail and a goofy grin. Diagnosed with cancer almost two years ago, she was given a prognosis of 4 months, but beat the odds by lasting 21 months. We appreciate every extra day she gave us.

Take care of yourself, little puppy. You will be missed.


----------



## SolidGold (Dec 29, 2007)

Oh I am so sorry... My heart goes out to you. She sounds like she was a litltle fighter and I am glad you got more time to spend with her!


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Poor little Casey. I'm so sorry you're going through this. She was a darling girl.


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

I am so sorry. You gave her a wonderful life.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

so sorry for your loss... she sounds very special


----------



## Coffee'sDad (Mar 10, 2008)

I can only imagine your loss, but I hurt for you. I got my best friend Coffee just a year ago, and I know in the blink of an eye 10 years will have passed. It's such a mystery to me why such perfect beings such as your Casey are with us such a short time. I'm sure it is for us to learn from them how to conduct our lives with such grace, patience, forgiveness and love. I truly dread the day that my girl's time will be up, but I'm going to go hug her now and cherish every moment that I can. My thoughts are with you.

dg


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Temper, I am so very sorry that your Casey had to leave way too early. Godspeed, little girl, run free. She'll always be snuggled in your hearts, but the price of releasing her from her failing body is a dear one, paid for with your pain and tears. I wish you strength to get through the days and weeks to come....


----------



## Nanika (Jan 10, 2008)

So sorry to hear of your lose of Casey...treasure the memories and pictures. She is at peace now and it will come for you in time. The pain that we feel when a beloved pet passes is a reflection of the love that we shared....Wishing you healing and peace.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

So sorry to hear of your loss of Casey. Please know you are in our thoughts and prayers. And welcome to our little part of the world.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

so sorry to hear your sad new about Casey, your love for her obviously helped her through those 21 months.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I am so sorry you lost your precious girl. I also have a girl named KayCee--just a different spell9ing, who is 8 1/2. She had had had many medical problems, but is doing great and i thank God every day for letting this precious girl stay with us longer. 

Right now it seems like you heart will never heal, but it will and sone day you will find yourself thinking of Casey with smiles rather than tears.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

So sorry for the loss of your sweet girl, Casey, she did well to have the extra time with you ,RIP Sweet Casey


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

Oh look at that sweet pup... I am so sorry for your loss of Casey. You are in my thoughts...


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

Sweet Casey, you brought tears into my eyes. Rest in peace little Angel.


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

So sorry on your loss of Casey. She is a beautiful girl. I hope you can find some comfort here....share more when you can.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

So very sorry for your loss of sweet Casey. She has plenty of great Golden Retriever company at the bridge. I hope when the time is right you open your heart and home for another Golden.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Oh that is so sad. My condolences to you in this difficult time.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss of sweet Casey. I think you'll find friends here who will understand any emotions you have and support and console you. I hope you will be able to stick around and, when you are able, to share more of your love affair with such a special one. You and Casey will be in my thoughts and prayers.
I will also light a candle for your girl..... Godspeed Casey. http://www.gratefulness.org/candles/candles.cfm?l=eng&gi=GRF


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. I have walked in your shoes and know how painful it is. Your girl was beautiful and fought the good fight. She will remain in your heart now forever.

God speed sweet angel Casey...........


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Godspeed Sweet Casey~Play Hard


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

So sorry to hear of your loss play at the bridge with my girls.
And this forum was a great help to me when i lost my dogs.
Maggie


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm so sorry. Casey is free of pain now, running free at the Bridge with my golden Casey, Toby, Monty, Gage and countless other beloved doggy friends. I'm so glad you got some extra time with her. What a gift that was.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for the loss of your Casey. In time you will remember her with a smile instead of tears, but for now hold her memory close to your heart.

Run free dear Casey, free from pain, with the new friends that you will meet, and Sleep Softly.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss. I know how hard it is to lose that heart dog.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

I am so sorry. I know how it feels to lose a loved pet.
Take care.


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

So sorry to hear of the loss of your buddy from one who understands the depth of sadness when you lose your beloved friend! As they say 'It is better to have loved and lost than to never have loved at all' and I am sure, like me, you wouldn't have missed loving her for the world. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I am sorry for the loss of your pup. She must have had a great heart to have beaten the odds for so long. I know you're in pain and you have friends here who understand.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

So sorry to hear about yr lost!.


----------



## haleysdad (Jan 27, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss, I'm glad you had her for those extra months as I'm sure she was glad she had you.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss of Casey. She sounds like a beautiful miracle girl and is going to live furever in your heart and memories. It always hurts so hard because we love them so much but it will get alittle easier. I hope you will share some memories and pictures of her once you feel alittle stronger.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Sorry for you're loss of Casey, run free dear Casey, no more pain. I'm sure she is playing at the Bridge with all of our loved ones














 


 It's a Girl, *Cheyenne Opal










*


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Casey's passing will leave a big void in your hearts. Fill it with all of the wonderful memories and good times you had together.

The fact she lived almost two years beyond what they predicted--shows the strength of the love Casey had for you--and you for Casey.

Rest in Peace, Casey.

Prayers coming your way from the gang east of Pittsburgh.

SJ


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Casey is an inspiration to those battling the disease. I'm so glad you got those extra months. Godspeed Casey. I know you will be missed.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

I'm sorry for your loss of Casey.  She fought hard to stay with you as long as she could. Now she's running free at the bridge, no longer in pain. My condolences.


----------

